# Leaking carb..coming out throat



## redrage (Feb 25, 2014)

I am trying to get a JD 726 running. 
It came out of storage and would not stay running. 
Took carb apart and cleaned. Starting leaking after putting it back together. Float was sticking so I replaced needle, seat and float. 
Now is leaking out carb throat near spark arrest screen. 

What is going on? The float is plastic so I don't see how I adjust it? It's got a metal pin but everything is plastic.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the tab on those is still metal isn't it?

When you put the new sear in did you turn it the correct way? I forget how it goes, but I think the smooth side faces the needle and the ringed side goes into the carb. Did it seat fully? What did you use to push it in? Did you do a blow test when you had it apart and blow in the fuel line while holding it upside down to see if it was sealing?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah...your float needle is not seating correctly. Ringed end down on needle seat and a drop of light oil in the inlet chamber to make sure the seat goes all the way down. Also, make sure the wire end on the needle's clip points toward the choke end of the carb. The Tecumseh plastic floats had a thin metal tab on the bottom that can be bent slightly, up or down, to adjust float height. MH


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

There is a small vent hole in the outside of the body near the idle mixture needle that plugs up with rust. then the gas siphons out of the main jet. The hole is very small and hard to find. It is called the atmospheric vent. 
Hank


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

sounds like the needle is not seating correctly, thus the overflow. with the carb removed, install a fuel line on the carb and blow thru the line. Air should pass through. while still blowing, turn the carb upside down. gravity should be enough for the needle/float to stop the air flow. this is a quick a easy way to verify that the needle/seat is working.


----------



## redrage (Feb 25, 2014)

There is no metal tab on the float.


----------

